# All Slavic languages: We don't have friendly relationships



## dihydrogen monoxide

In Croatian and Slovene we can say the following phrase "We don't have friendly relationships" in two ways.
First by using singular:
Croatian:
Nemamo prijateljskog odnosa
Then by using plural:
Nemamo prijateljskih odnosa
The same would apply for Slovene.
With the singular:
Nimamo prijateljskega odnosa.
With the plural:
Nimamo prijateljskih odnosov.
Notice here that friendly relationships can be used in singular and plural. I would like to know if it is possible in your language and which form sounds more natural to you.


----------



## robin74

In Polish you would use plural form.


----------



## vikicka

Hello
Plural form sounds more natural in Macedonian
Нe cмe вo приjaтeлckи oднocи  (Ne sme vo prijatelski odnosi)


----------



## venenum

I personally would use a similar but a bit different phrase in Croatian: 
Nismo u prijateljskim (dobrim) odnosima.
This phrase is also possible in singular:
Nismo u prijateljskom (dobrom) odnosu.
Nevertheless, both the sentences you've suggested, and this singular form seem a bit unnatural to me, and I would never use them. 
As far as I know, in Croatian you use the phrase "imati xx odnose" when you're talking about sexual or diplomatic relationships. Otherwise, it's "biti u xx odnosu" (radnom, prijateljskom, dobrom, lošem...).


----------



## slavic_one

dihydrogen monoxide said:


> Nemamo prijateljskog odnosa


Doesn't sound the best to me.
I'd say "Nemamo prijateljski odnos".


----------



## Duya

Simply put, singular "odnos" [tends to] refer to a one-time interaction, for example _seksualni _or _radni odnos_. When one talks about lasting relationships, such as _diplomatski _or _prijateljski, _singular  plural will be used. I think that's the case across all Slavic languages.

Also, _odnos_ will usually be singular in the meanings of "attitude" (towards something) or "proportion".


----------



## robin74

Duya said:


> When one talks about lasting relationships, such as _diplomatski _or _prijateljski, _singular will be used.


You mean "plural", right?


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

slavic_one said:


> Doesn't sound the best to me.
> I'd say "Nemamo prijateljski odnos".


 
Right; I think that's because Slovenian has the genitive of negation (we say "*imamo* prijateljsk*i* odnos", but "*nimamo* prijateljsk*ega* odnos*a*"), whereas Serbian/Croatian/Bosnian does not (it's the same whether or not the sentence is negated).

Or am I wrong?


----------



## kusurija

In Czech we can use both - but there is (very little) difference in meanigs:

Nemáme přátelský vztah (sg.)(more personally about relations between 2 +- concrete persons and somehow concrete history of these relations)

Nemáme přátelské vztahy (pl.)(more universal case)

Ahoj!


----------

